# Help with character needed.



## Skakuna (Sep 10, 2018)

I hope I'm posting it in the right section...

So, here's a thing. I'm writing rp with my friend for a couple of years already. We had 2 rps, and one of them I kinda ended and restarted so it's practically new rp. And in that new one, one of my main characters got... well. Long story short, she ended up with a huge trauma. She's scared of practically everyone except of 2 people. Others were constantly abusing her, both physically and mentally. Right now, she's the only human (it's non-furry rp) out of all characters. She can't fight in any way, gets stiff with fear when just seeing someone that hurt her. She's permanently scared of being abandoned by everyone and doesn't want her loved one to go for training that is necessary, but takes months, and is on another continent where my char can't go.
So. I want her to function normally. Without being scared or hostile towards everyone else. I was thinking about erasing all emotions connected with her memories, but then she would hate everyone. Including her loved one. And that is not the point.
If I could reset it all again, I would complitely change the way that character was. Including species and gender. I got something in mind that would make sense only if a) we had reset b) my char would switch with her equivalent from another demansion. But then all suspence I would love to have with her/him would be gone, plus that's a pretty cheap way of fixing stuff. I know if I talk to my friend about it she would probably be ok with it, but still...
I can't just change her species because for a long while it seemed she was a succubus, but after shit that happened I made her just someone possesed by succubi. Having her turned into something else just for the sake of having her non-human wouldn't feel right... and changing gender wouldn't have sense from the psychological point of view.
So... any ideas? For reseting just one character without making it so forced like the solution with alternate demansion? The rp happens in our world, but any fantasy explaining will do, we have creepypastas in there, angels, demons and other stuff as well.
Actual reset of the whole rp is not an option.
EDIT: If I really would do that thing with switching char from another demansion, I would have to get rid of another character as well, because 2 aquatic beasts in one forest are far too many.


----------



## Rant (Sep 10, 2018)

Uhhh science experiment gone wrong plot then??

This is a hard one.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 10, 2018)

I'm  a little unclear on whats going on or what really to focus on.
What are you trying to do?


----------



## Skakuna (Sep 11, 2018)

PercyD said:


> I'm  a little unclear on whats going on or what really to focus on.
> What are you trying to do?


I want my character to act normally. Not being scared, not hating everyone, just a normal girl that knows about all bad things that has happened to her, but not feeling anything negative about it. She would be like 'I know that person hurt me, but it's ok, I don't hold grudge'.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 11, 2018)

Skakuna said:


> I want my character to act normally. Not being scared, not hating everyone, just a normal girl that knows about all bad things that has happened to her, but not feeling anything negative about it. She would be like 'I know that person hurt me, but it's ok, I don't hold grudge'.


I would say it's unrealistic and (if this was a real person) unhealthy to have that expectation for this character. Especially depending upon the severity of the injustice.
Instead, it might be more helpful to reframe it as "finding a way to live with her hurt and her pain", which is a more interesting thing to write about. 
How does this character cope with what happened to them? Put them in situations where they're forced to be courageous, forced to love other people, forced to dervive joy in spite of the bad things that happened to her.


----------



## Skakuna (Sep 11, 2018)

PercyD said:


> I would say it's unrealistic and (if this was a real person) unhealthy to have that expectation for this character. Especially depending upon the severity of the injustice.


I don't need realistic solution. It can be made by magic, science, whatever... I want the resoult.


PercyD said:


> How does this character cope with what happened to them? Put them in situations where they're forced to be courageous, forced to love other people, forced to dervive joy in spite of the bad things that happened to her.


For now she's just crying and locking herself away in a closet and even slight touch cause a mental breakdown. Putting her in situation where she has to be brave, love others and be happy wouldn't work out too good I think since her abuse got her to the point where she wanted nothing but death. I don't think anyone would be able to smile to someone that mauled them in a very brutal way or raped until their holes were bleeding. I don't think that is something one can forgive. 
I don't really see other solution to that situation than having something supernatural happening...


----------



## PercyD (Sep 11, 2018)

Skakuna said:


> I don't need realistic solution. It can be made by magic, science, whatever... I want the resoult.
> 
> For now she's just crying and locking herself away in a closet and even slight touch cause a mental breakdown. Putting her in situation where she has to be brave, love others and be happy wouldn't work out too good I think since her abuse got her to the point where she wanted nothing but death. I don't think anyone would be able to smile to someone that mauled them in a very brutal way or raped until their holes were bleeding. I don't think that is something one can forgive.
> I don't really see other solution to that situation than having something supernatural happening...


I think the ability to forgive and smile at the people who have mutilated you *is* something supernatural. 
And thinking of scenarios were your character is forced to do those things is part of being creative. You have control over the situation, after all. It can be something as simple as some NPC trying to forge a relationship with her needing help, so she's forced to step out.


----------



## Yvvki (Sep 11, 2018)

What's her coping mechanism? If it's hiding then you can use that to the roleplays advantage.  You could play out a scene where she's hiding and overhears things that are going on?
Or over time you can make her more numb to others in general as a means of self protection, and then have her slowly build trust for the characters that care about her.
You mentioned that there's a training island that she can't go to? Maybe you could make her role play taking up a hobby. Like knitting or painting, and that overtime builds some confidence in herself.
You could have her lock herself away from others and focus on gardening or something.  And overtime other people might notice the flowers and appreciate her.
There are many ways to interact without contact.



As far as the person who abused her. I don't think anyone could forgive that. Just have her avoid that one person or hide behind other people. Smh.
They will be the ones that would have to change. Not her.


----------



## TheWolfWithAPen (Sep 11, 2018)

As someone that's been through a fair amount of abuse, to the point where I was afraid of a lot of people, it's not realistic to make your OC 100% fine.

What might be realistic is a slow change to getting better. She starts to leave her room or doesn't cry one night and build it from there.

If you want a fast pace one:

She gets possessed by the ghost of someone else who was also abused so they take over for her when she can't do it and become really angry at her abusers and prove to her that there's nothing to fear. 
She has a mental break and is hospitalised where she is actually made to be 90% ok (that's not quite how therapy works but you can pretend for RP)
She gets a mind control chip implanted in her...
Or, my least favourite thing in the world, she wakes up and it was all a dreaaammm (spooky noises in the background, etc).


----------

